# EXPRES Aerobic Fitness - Numbers



## Golkarian (21 Aug 2011)

The "Preparation for Basic Training: Physical Fitness Guide" states that a score of 6.0 for men under 35 is required (4.0 for woman, and 5.0 and 3.0 for men and women respectively who are over 35). I'm not sure what these numbers mean, can anyone explain? Thanks.


----------



## Ayrsayle (21 Aug 2011)

It refers to what level you are able to reach during the beep test. There are many pages of information regarding this topic however, in particular here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37943.0.html

Happy reading!


----------



## AERO2012 (21 Aug 2011)

The following link should answer your question regarding the 20-m shuttle run, also known as the beep test: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-stage_fitness_test

I think you should easily meet the minimum threshold test standard and, with proper training, you can reach the level 12.


----------

